# Don't Know Anything About Model trains



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for reading this post.

As stated above I'm clueles.

I recently had a very close friend pass away and his son gave me an older Lionel train set. I believe it's a '027' from the instruction booklet. It's a small set which they say is a "light duty "starter" set". The number on the box is 19263. I'm pretty sure it's from 1963 and being the cars are plastic, probably not much in value.

But, what I found interesting, included in the box was a unit labeled "Electronic Voice Control", manufactured by De Vault Electronic in Oakland, CA. It seams to be complete including a pamphlet with a wiring diagram and operating instructions. You speek into the microphone and your voice commands make the train go, stop, go forward, go backward, etc. Anyone know anthing about this unit? Rare? Collectability?

Thanks

Randy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rwmol said:


> Thanks for reading this post.
> 
> As stated above I'm clueles.
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of it? Box too?


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll take some photos. The box is for the train set. It's just a plain brown box with the Lionel name and "kit" number. No box for the Voice command.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just the voice command for now.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This sounds interesting. I guess it might work....my automobile talks to me ( I don't listen or respond....thank God).


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

December Railroad Model Craftsman 1956...#465, 3rd up from bottom.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

19263 ...

Here's some info on that set. Looks like it was an uncataloged set, made for Libby's with promotional logos, etc. This link has a very nice example of the full set in near-mint condition. You can see what loco/cars came with it ...

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/1601649

More info ...

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lionel-19263-promotional-libbys-set-128264796

These promotional sets are often rather rare, and could command some value if in good condition.

Let us know if your set matches this "Libby's" description.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> December Railroad Model Craftsman 1956...#465, 3rd up from bottom.


I have a 465, got that here from member hammered. 
I think he was talking about something different.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out this old Popular Mechanics article ... Ray DeVault and his clever gizmo ...

http://books.google.com/books?id=Wd...#v=onepage&q=De Vault "voice control"&f=false


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> 19263 ...
> 
> Here's some info on that set. Looks like it was an uncataloged set, made for Libby's with promotional logos, etc. This link has a very nice example of the full set in near-mint condition. You can see what loco/cars came with it ...
> 
> ...


Wow. What great information. That "is" the set. I looked it over very closely. I cant find any damage to any of the cars. Still in the box are the cars, track, transformer, Instruction Manual. Warrenty Card, Accessory Order Form, Accessory Catalog and 1963 Lionel "027" Super "0" HO Trains Standard & HO Motor Racing Catalog. Along with the box. The two manuals show some wear but not bad. I would give it a 9 1/2 out of 10.

Thanks for the info. I don't collect model trains and am 67 years old, no in home kids. Any recommendation what I should do with the train set?


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

> Thanks for the info. I don't collect model trains and am 67 years old, no in home kids. Any recommendation what I should do with the train set?


take pics of it and sell it here--Im sure someone will buy it--very nice people here


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Check out this old Popular Mechanics article ... Ray DeVault and his clever gizmo ...
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Wd...#v=onepage&q=De Vault "voice control"&f=false


Great research Cruiser. That's the unit. His left hand is resting on the control box.. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are two images. One of the train set and one of the "Voice Command".

I've tried to do as much research, on these two items, as possibe. I really couldn't find anything on the voice command other than they were manufactured around 1949, but did come up with a few things on the train set.

As mentioned before, this was a special 1963 Libbys offering. I found that the pineapple car in this particular set is the rarer of the two colors. Also mentioned in one article is this particular car is somewhat hard to find undamaged. The side steps tend to break off.

All these cars seem to be in excellent condition. 

I set it up to make sure it worked. I think it need some lubrication. It will go and the locomotive light glows bright but it's a little tempermental.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't collect O Scale; as I am an HO Scale guy... but I do have to say that is an *IMPRESSIVE* looking set that almost looks brand new.

You could make someone very happy with that set.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Randy,

If you have some 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil around, put a small drop of that on each of the loco's moving / mating-spinning parts ... gears, wheel bearings, drive rod screws, etc.

Everything looks in nice condition. Keep the cardboard box and instructions paperwork as protected as possible ... that will add significantly to the overall value.

TJ


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know the value of either item. If someone could give me an idea it would be helpful. I would rather sell these to someone on this forum. If not, I'll place them on EBay.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

if I had more room I would buy it


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

here is some more info

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lionel-19263-promotional-libbys-set-128264796


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw an older auction for one of those sets WOW!!!!!!!! http://www.ambrosebauer.com/auctionlist.php?auction=12 Scroll to lot75. Must have been impeccable for the asking price.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some more auction/sold examples of that 19263 set ...

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/sear...relevance&dtype=gallery&type=complete&rows=20

TJ


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everbody for those links. Very helpful.

Nevada Wheel - That auction was in 2006. Mint condition.

Looking at all the other auctions, there are components missing in every set. My set has everything. No damage. I would think $500 would be a good starting point. I'll post it on EBay and see what happens. Never tried an aution. Know nothing about them. 

Thanks again,

Randy


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Randy,

Run it!! RUN IT!!!!

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Randy, 

Please take extra care of the Lionel boxes as they add a lot of value to your set. They can be worth almost as much as the contents! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

choo choo said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> Please take extra care of the Lionel boxes as they add a lot of value to your set. They can be worth almost as much as the contents! :laugh:
> 
> Greg


As the top flap of the box says, "AN INVESTMENT IN HAPPINESS!". I noticed the boxes mention in a few of the auctions. This box is in pretty good shape. No tape used on the outside of the box. I guess I should just bind it in string and rebox it when shipped.

Randy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rwmol said:


> Thanks everbody for those links. Very helpful.
> 
> Nevada Wheel - That auction was in 2006. Mint condition.
> 
> ...


You can try, maybe you will get a newbie to bite for $500.
I don't think you will get $500 for it, but with e bay you never know.


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the eBay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-1926...738473?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3374131029


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rwmol said:


> Here's the eBay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-19263-Libbys-Uncatalogued-Promotional-Train-set-/220990738473?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3374131029


Starting at $500 bucks?

What is the reserve? $500?

Good luck on the auction.


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

big ed said:


> Starting at $500 bucks?
> 
> What is the reserve? $500?
> 
> Good luck on the auction.


Oops. I've revised the starting bid price.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck with the auction. I've put it in my "watch" list, out of curiosity.

For an aution / collection of this price, I would STRONGLY recommend that you add many more photos, including top/side/bottom photos of each loco/car, etc., detailed photos of each manual, photos of the box from several vantages. I'm not if ebay limits the # of photos you can have, but it's certainly to your advantage to use the limit as wisely as possible. Condition is everything in the buying/selling game.

Also, if I saw it right, your auction ends at 2:30 AM on a Wed morning (East Coast time). That's a horrible time to end an auction, as it will most likely preclude last moment snipers. You'd have been much better off to have the auction end on a Sunday evening, say 10PM east coast / 7PM west coast ... a much better target audience.

Just trying to toss out some helpful advice.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Right TJ, I end all my auctions on Sunday evening as a rule.


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Good luck with the auction. I've put it in my "watch" list, out of curiosity.
> 
> For an auction / collection of this price, I would STRONGLY recommend that you add many more photos, including top/side/bottom photos of each loco/car, etc., detailed photos of each manual, photos of the box from several vantages. I'm not if ebay limits the # of photos you can have, but it's certainly to your advantage to use the limit as wisely as possible. Condition is everything in the buying/selling game.
> 
> ...


Great points. Thank you.

I was unaware you could select an ending date and time on an auction. I'll check it out.

Additional photos are an extra cost. Is there anything that says you can't upload photos to a storage site and then post the link to the description?

Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't have to pay eBay for pictures, I never do. I recommend at least 1024 pixel wide photos, I've recently taken to using 1280 as my standard, though this one is at 1024.

I load photos onto Photobucket and link them directly into the listing using the HTML link. Here's an example of one of my completed auctions to see what they look like.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140720636354?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649

No reason in the world not to post detailed photos, and it will make a huge difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:

Another great thread. You guys know stuff. I love the Guam connection. Hafa adai, taotao maulic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I forgot to mention, you can't really select an ending date, but what you do is start the auction at the proper time and the end date falls where you want it.

For 10 cents, I use the scheduling feature to schedule the start so that mine will end between 8pm and 10pm on the East Coast. Also, if you use the default 7 day auction option, you get 50 of them for no listing fee each month. I don't like paying a listing fee until I actually sell something.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Randy,

If there are no current bidders on the auction, maybe stop this one, and relist with a better target completion time?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some starting tonight.


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Randy,
> 
> If there are no current bidders on the auction, maybe stop this one, and re-list with a better target completion time?
> 
> TJ


Done. I'm going to take your and other's advise. I'll re-list it with more detailed photos and a better ending date and time. Thanks everyone. Big time help, greatly appreciated.

Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll thank us in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

hello,

can anyone help me with more info? katsumi model train.

thanks
dennis



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's another "voice control" system being offered on ebay ... this one made by GE, circa 1958 or so ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271034306913&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Looks pretty similar to the DeVault unit discussed earlier in this thread.

TJ


----------



## maxslug (Dec 29, 2013)

rwmol said:


> Wow. What great information. That "is" the set. I looked it over very closely. I cant find any damage to any of the cars. Still in the box are the cars, track, transformer, Instruction Manual. Warrenty Card, Accessory Order Form, Accessory Catalog and 1963 Lionel "027" Super "0" HO Trains Standard & HO Motor Racing Catalog. Along with the box. The two manuals show some wear but not bad. I would give it a 9 1/2 out of 10.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I don't collect model trains and am 67 years old, no in home kids. Any recommendation what I should do with the train set?


Hi All, I wanted to bring this thread back from the dead, because I too have one of the De Vault "Electronic Voice Control" units. That Popular Mechanic's link is gold, thanks! Interestingly enough my dad (who's trains these were) was born and raised in oakland, and he raised us in Walnut Creek (where the inventor of this thing was noted as living). 

rwmol -- did you ever find a value for this thing? 

Here are some pix of mine :

























-m


----------



## rwmol (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, the same unit. Strangely, the friend I inherited it from lived not far from you. Alamo

I haven't done much on investigating this since I originally made the post. My power cord disintegrated as yours has. I replaced it. 

Chime in if you come up with anything new.

Randy


----------

